# Man O War ruination Cigar Review - One of my Favorite Cigars



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

i have smoked over 20 of these and somehow have not reviewed them. I am smoking one now, sitting out on the porch after dinner of burgers and pine...

Read the full review here: Man O War ruination Cigar Review - One of my Favorite Cigars


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Burgers and Pine??? interesting...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Has a nice woody flavor.


----------



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> Burgers and Pine??? interesting...


ha,ha,ha! That is interesting! I will try sometimes. if I like it, I will try Burgers and oaks


----------

